# Escambia Bay Side scan - 01/08/2012 - 06



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I took my new side-scan sonar fish out for a test drive this week. Here is a picture of a charted wreck in the bay.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

amazing clairity... even i can see the relief,,


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

WoW !That is one good looking scan.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

what side scan is that? looks like Lowrance


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> what side scan is that? looks like Lowrance


It is the 100/600 kHz version of this side-scan fish:
http://www.jwfishers.com/sss.htm

Keep me in mind when you get ready to video some big cats. This sonar can spot them too.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

I figured a side scan was reasonable. Got one on the way. Yea, I wish!!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Day.....yum.... 20K for really cool pictures of the bottom of the bay. Man, I hope you are part of a search and rescue op and have this for "training porpoises"


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Day.....yum.... 20K for really cool pictures of the bottom of the bay. Man, I hope you are part of a search and rescue op and have this for "training porpoises"


Yeah. I have more toys than brains.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Yeah. I have more toys than brains.


I would say.:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Most men do have more toys than brains.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*I've dove that*

That looks like the ballast rock piles from the Rhoda. It is back by the entrance to Ft. Pickens in about 30 ft. of water.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> That looks like the ballast rock piles from the Rhoda. It is back by the entrance to Ft. Pickens in about 30 ft. of water.


I checked with the folks at UWF. The wreck IS the British Bark Rhoda. She was built in Quebec in 1864 and sank in Pensacola during a storm in 1882. She carried timber, primarily.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Heck if you can find structure like that it may be well worth it.
I'd love to see pics of the I-10 bridge rubble.


----------

